# Would you warrenty this?



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Unclogged this kitchen line about 80 days ago. Guy calls up mad yesterday that it's still clogged. Got to him first thing this am and pulled this out 









Looks like abuse to me


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I would point out it is abuse and give them the option to pay me for my labor and I'll waive the rod charge and service call and I would leave their warranty intact, or I can do it under the warranty and void it the remainder of the warranty, since our warranty clearly states we will rerod once if the line blocks up within 2 years.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup. no warranty. Other issue is that drain. You can those 2 ptraps like that over there?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Yup. no warranty. Other issue is that drain. You can those 2 ptraps like that over there?


Here in Illinois it is code to do it like that. A garbage disposal must have its own trap, and dishwashers are not to be connected to the garbage disposal.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Yup. no warranty. Other issue is that drain. You can those 2 ptraps like that over there?


 Not sure I understand your question. There was a two inch clean out we ran from. Building is less than 15 years old

Edit: this is central Illinois


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Unclog1776 said:


> Not sure I understand your question. There was a two inch clean out we ran from. Building is less than 15 years old
> 
> Edit: this is central Illinois


Lots of folks feel running two traps into one line like that is against code. In their area (any place other than Illinois) they run the disposal into an end waste with a single P-Trap.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Interesting. I didn't warranty. After he saw that his anger was towards the wife, guys kinda a dick. But he paid 125 bucks like everyone else


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I do not guarantee disposals. It's called a waste line, not a garbage line for a reason.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Here in Illinois it is code to do it like that. A garbage disposal must have its own trap, and *dishwashers are not to be connected to the garbage disposal.*


Whats the reasoning behind that ?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I see em hooked directly to disposals all the time. Even on new construction


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tell him his dishwasher drain line needs to be connected up higher; it's too low. All that contaminated waste water backs up into his D/W when the drain line clogs. That'll make his dishes unsanitary.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Whats the reasoning behind that ?


I have no idea, I did not write the Illinois plumbing code.


> *Section 890.710 Food Waste Disposal Units*
> 
> 
> a) Installation. Food waste disposal units shall be trapped separately from any other fixture or compartment, shall be connected directly to the sanitary drainage system, and shall be properly vented. Dishwashers shall not discharge into food waste disposal units. Units may have either automatic or hand-operated water supply control
> ...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Whats the reasoning behind that ?













To keep the clean dishes in the D/W free from potentially hazardous waste water in the event of a clogged drain line.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow! Those warranties are a lot long than mine or anyone else's around here. Most do seven days flat. I do

30 Days for main or branch lines

7 Days Closet Auger.

2 years seems like a LONG time to warranty a drain you didn't install.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have no written warranty. I simply use a judgment call on a case to case basis depending on what comes out of the drain


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I've never offered a drain warranty, does Ex-lax guarantee that you'll never get bunged up again? As for the segue into separate traps for the sink bowls, I always pipe a garburetor to have a separate trap from the other bowl to prevent circulation of air through the continuous waste and the subsequent bad odor issues that accompany that piping configuration.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I warranty main lines against tree roots for one year as long as camera shows no cracking or major offsets in the clay. Small drains I do for 90 days but my warranty states any signs of abuse void warranty.


----------



## punkplumberbc (Nov 24, 2009)

*Rodding is not the answer.*

I would have told him, I will only warranty this kitchen sink drain-clean for a year if you get the kitchen line hydro-jetted instead of rodding,(due to animal fats and greases) and also highly recommend upgrading his Insinkerator to a Pro Essential model or Pro Excel. If not get rid of Garb altogether and compost. Otherwise rodding can be done to clear blockage but NO WARRANTY! Put the ball in his court and cover your own bases! :thumbup


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I give 90 days on lines provided I can clean them properly and thoroughly. No guarantees on toilets, disposals, lines where I cannot pass a full size blade, or misuse.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Not us! We warranty everything for 100 years. Plus wipe their A$$ for them and then we let them wipe their hands and feet on our uniform. It's the ultimate customer service. Lol


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

punkplumberbc said:


> I would have told him, I will only warranty this kitchen sink drain-clean for a year if you get the kitchen line hydro-jetted instead of rodding,(due to animal fats and greases) and also highly recommend upgrading his Insinkerator to a Pro Essential model or Pro Excel. If not get rid of Garb altogether and compost. Otherwise rodding can be done to clear blockage but NO WARRANTY! Put the ball in his court and cover your own bases! :thumbup


And the first time he puts a pound of garbage down the disposal you'll be there clearing it again for free.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

One free rerod in 6months if necessary. On a disposer I run the hot water while cabling. And definitely go in and out more than once with the 5/16". But no not on that one.


----------



## punkplumberbc (Nov 24, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> And the first time he puts a pound of garbage down the disposal you'll be there clearing it again for free.


 If it clogs up again in less than a year after a thorough hydro-jetting at a charge of around $400.00+ tax for the initial call out. Yes we would have no problem honoring our warranty to our clients. It's SERVICE plumbing.


----------



## punkplumberbc (Nov 24, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> And the first time he puts a pound of garbage down the disposal you'll be there clearing it again for free.


There are ******* clients out there who would try on purpose to **** over their plumbers for sure. Luckily I've yet to come across them. Knock on wood. The Jetter usually does the trick.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

No warranty on drain cleanings. I can't control what goes into drain.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> No warranty on drain cleanings. I can't control what goes into drain.


This !! Why the heck would anybody warranty a drain or snaking? Thats like saying the roofer will warranty your roof after a tornado. now adding a warranty and garauntee free of blockage FROM GREASE after a hydro scrub, yes i do all the time.but not for hair, potatoes, paper towels...hell no


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I was at job last week to clear a floor drain got it cleared tested OK. Go back today and chunks of grease so large they wouldn't fit the tube of a large shop vac. Snaked it again and charged em again. Its an older section 8 apartment building. I have told them our company does not have a jetter and it would be in their best interest to find a company to jet it. Until they take my advice they will keep getting charged


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Am I missing something? that looks like a wad of roots you pulled out of that cleanout, How long has it been since you rodded it last? Roots grow back. I offer a 1-year warranty on my rodding only it I run the camera in the line and can honestly say it's worthy of be being warrantied.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you clearing a kitchen sink with a 5/16" cable? I'd run a bigger cutter and cable in there to clear it better


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dclarke said:


> I was at job last week to clear a floor drain got it cleared tested OK. Go back today and chunks of grease so large they wouldn't fit the tube of a large shop vac. Snaked it again and charged em again. Its an older section 8 apartment building. I have told them our company does not have a jetter and it would be in their best interest to find a company to jet it. Until they take my advice they will keep getting charged


 How is grease getting into a floor drain in an apartment building? Something else must be tied in. Now the question is what size line is actually stopped up? If a 4" line is backing up through a 3" floor drain, then you'll never clean it properly from the floor drain. Also, I'd run as much water as possible while snaking to flush out that grease. I'm not saying you didn't do the right job, these are just general suggestions. I'm not there, so I can't say for sure whats going on. I will say that 99% of the time I can get a line to last for an extended period of time without a jet.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

damnplumber said:


> Am I missing something? that looks like a wad of roots you pulled out of that cleanout, How long has it been since you rodded it last? Roots grow back. I offer a 1-year warranty on my rodding only it I run the camera in the line and can honestly say it's worthy of be being warrantied.


No it was like celery or something. All new PVC building. Tenant in that unit is a big gardener


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> How is grease getting into a floor drain in an apartment building? Something else must be tied in. Now the question is what size line is actually stopped up? If a 4" line is backing up through a 3" floor drain, then you'll never clean it properly from the floor drain. Also, I'd run as much water as possible while snaking to flush out that grease. I'm not saying you didn't do the right job, these are just general suggestions. I'm not there, so I can't say for sure whats going on. I will say that 99% of the time I can get a line to last for an extended period of time without a jet.


 there are no clean outs for any of their 5 buildings. They are to cheap to have us add any so when they have issues all we can do is snake through the floor drain. I have given them several options and they never do any of them so ill continue doing what i can when they call. There is only so much you can do when they don't want to fix things properly.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> No warranty on drain cleanings. I can't control what goes into drain.


This is our position, as well. I tell them that if I had just finished rodding the line and had loaded up my tools & they came out and said that it was still backing up, I would continue to work on it and continue to charge them my time.

I handle callbacks on stoppages the same way. I waive travel time and my customary snake charge and continue on as if i had never left the job. I usually only extend this courtesy for only 30 days.

It would have to be a *very goo*d customer to offer this to them after 80 days.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dclarke said:


> there are no clean outs for any of their 5 buildings. They are to cheap to have us add any so when they have issues all we can do is snake through the floor drain. I have given them several options and they never do any of them so ill continue doing what i can when they call. There is only so much you can do when they don't want to fix things properly.


Can you access a stack anywhere and cut a clean out into it? Or pull a toilet on the 1st floor? I'd hate to pull the bowl and run it from above, but if I could reach it with 75' I'd give it a shot.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

These are the cheapest crappiest apartments around. If I told them if they spend $100 more now to save them $1000 they would not go for it. When the money is mostly subsidized and you have Incompetent people managing its not a surprise. They have bought their maintenance man a snake....its a drill powered drum snake and they had him trying to clear the drain. They say they are getting some funding soon for renovations. Assuming its a government grant and plumbing is one of the things they are supposed to be renovating according g to the office.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

dclarke said:


> When the money is mostly subsidized and you have Incompetent people managing its not a surprise. .


Welcome to ObamaCare!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

